# Sound quality:Arx A1b vs A3 vs A5 ??



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

1) Other than bass extension, is there any difference in sound quality between the Arx A1b, A3, A5 (i.e. sound clarity, soundstage depth, imaging, etc.)?

2) If crossing over to outboard subs at 80hz, is there any advantage to using either of the bigger towers instead of the smaller bookshelf (i.e. amount of SPL, etc.)?

I've read many discussions on the general advantages and disadvantages between bookshelf and tower design (...tower speakers can put out more SPL because of bigger enclosures and of course they play more/lower frequencies, but if not properly designed they have other sonic drawbacks due to bigger baffles and more complex driver systems). Of course this thread can open into more generalities but I would like a comparison between these specific Arx models.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

gdstupak said:


> 1) Other than bass extension, is there any difference in sound quality between the Arx A1b, A3, A5 (i.e. sound clarity, soundstage depth, imaging, etc.)?
> 
> 2) If crossing over to outboard subs at 80hz, is there any advantage to using either of the bigger towers instead of the smaller bookshelf (i.e. amount of SPL, etc.)?
> 
> I've read many discussions on the general advantages and disadvantages between bookshelf and tower design (...tower speakers can put out more SPL because of bigger enclosures and of course they play more/lower frequencies, but if not properly designed they have other sonic drawbacks due to bigger baffles and more complex driver systems). Of course this thread can open into more generalities but I would like a comparison between these specific Arx models.


ARX A5s would be the Best or "king of those models", bigger sound-stage is a great reason to pick floor-standers. A3s would just have a little less bass extension.
A large sub-woofer eats all towers for breakfeast even def tech super towers.
Large floor-standers are best for 2ch listening without a Music based sub-woofer. ARX A'5s are best at this.

I guess it depends on your room size if you need Bigger A5s but I have a small room and still want to buy a pair  Someday in the future.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The a A5 has a mid-range driver. That has to change the game significantly. The A5 sounds fantastic. I have heard neither of the other models.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes. Another difference that I wonder about is the A3 has a 3rd gen tweeter, the A5 has a 2nd gen tweeter. Is the A3's 3rd gen tweeter a newer updated model that has noticeable sound difference?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

All I can say is the A5's tweeters sound and measure amazing. There is nothing even remotely second rate about them.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> The a A5 has a mid-range driver. That has to change the game significantly. The A5 sounds fantastic. I have heard neither of the other models.


Yeah Sadly my KLipsch Icon have no mid-range driver, but I also see no midrange on the flagship reference speakers so maybe they work like an Econowave or something.

I plan on buying ARX A5's eventually. For music listening probably.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You will not be disappointed!:T


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I can give some commentary here, as I started out with A1b's as L/R last Christmas and "upgraded" to A5's this Labor Day..........

I love the A1b's in my middle-sized room ( 15 x 15 x 8 ft., open to kitchen) but had some difficulty with movie and TV dialogue comprehension/intelligibility at moderate volumes( which is what the wife prefers). I know my hearing is NOT THE BEST, but wanted to see if going to the A5's would be an improvement. I HAVE noticed some positive difference in doing so - dialogue is now easier to pick up without "concentrating" so much. Of course, bass extension and volume has been extended going from the A1b's to the A5's. ( I have not obtained a center channel speaker yet as I cannot fit a vertical A1/A2/A5 in the system - space limitations - and am debating the merits of the A2 placed horizontally as it is a MTM configuration). Music from both speakers sound sublime.......

Of course, the PSA XV-15 makes the A5's work less hard ( Would like to add another, but again, no good space.........).

Hope this helps...........

Addendum: My understanding is both the second AND third generation planar magnetic ribbons are voiced-matched THE SAME....the 3rd geneartion can handle more power through it. Otherwise, no difference, especially in SQ.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with Wayne that the A5's are just an amazing speaker. But like him I have not heard the A1'b's. I have spoken to Jon about his speakers for my a HT arrangement. There are some new models that are soon to debut that really have my attention. Supposed to preform better "near boundry" which is crucial in HT.

Are you going to use them for HT or 2 Channel Stereo?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Padgman1, thank you for the direct comparison, that is exactly the kind of input I was hoping to hear.

Tonto, I would be using them for both HT and stereo music. Presently I have JBL towers and run them full range + subs (the subs are always in service for both surround sound and stereo use). If I were to replace with Arx towers the set up would more than likely remain the same.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The A5's are rear ported, for Music they will need to be pulled away from the wall to sound their best. Not so important with HT since you have a center which helps with soundstage. There will be an A6 soon that is supposed to work better as a surround. I may also use it as a center, not sure yet. And of course the A7 which I can hardly wait to hear!!!

As for running full range + the sub, you can experiment & see what sounds better. I would measure both ways, I suspect you'll get better result crossing @ 80 hz, but you never know (depends on the sub). Do you have the ability to measure your room?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't use REW yet, but I do measure the old fashioned way with test tones, analog SPL meter, and paper and pencil.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I haven't used REW yet either, and now I have no excuse (just won the XTZ Room Analyzer Pro). So I'll be experimenting. 

With REW, you should be able to map your frequency responce with & without the speakers playing full range. You'll see how crosing them over at different frequencies affect your "in room" responce & which is better.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Tonto said:


> The A5's are rear ported, for Music they will need to be pulled away from the wall to sound their best. Not so important with HT since you have a center which helps with soundstage. There will be an A6 soon that is supposed to work better as a surround. I may also use it as a center, not sure yet. And of course the A7 which I can hardly wait to hear!!!
> 
> As for running full range + the sub, you can experiment & see what sounds better. I would measure both ways, I suspect you'll get better result crossing @ 80 hz, but you never know (depends on the sub). Do you have the ability to measure your room?


There is going to be a A6?? is it good for music & Movies?? Is it going to be a bigger tower speaker about the same price??:bigsmile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If I remember correctly, Jon told me it was 14" tall & would make a good surround speaker (close mounting, as in "on-wall").

The A7 will be a slightly larger tower (if I remember correctly). 

When they launch, he is planning another "group buy." I hope I'm not letting the cat out of the bag, but he did not tell me it was a secret or anything. He is careful about talking about his speakers before they are ready. I personally think he has earned some bragging rights.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

So does anyone have any information on the timing of these new Arx products? Specifically, the A6 (a more purpose-built surround) and the A7?

Do we know anything about the A7? I presume it would remain a three-way like the A5. If it's slightly larger, I would assume it will have three 6.5" woofers instead of 5.25" perhaps? Maybe even a four-way? That's not likely I guess . . .


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

All Jon told me was "1st qtr 2014." There will be an A4 as well, if memory serves me correctly he recommended this for rear channels.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

We'll have news to report within the next few weeks. The new Chane site will go live about the same time.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sweet, looking forward to it. Thanks for letting us know. It's nice to have a manufacturer active on the forums and maintaining communication with current and potential customers.


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, new A6 and A7 will be big news, can't wait!


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I guess ARX price went up to $758 per pair + no longer free shipping($80-200) so about $900 now.
hope new models arent too pricey. 

Still amazing speakers hopefully someday I can afford a pair.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

kingnoob said:


> I guess ARX price went up to $758 per pair + no longer free shipping($80-200) so about $900 now.
> hope new models arent too pricey.
> 
> Still amazing speakers hopefully someday I can afford a pair.


They're only slightly different at Chane M&C than TAI. Same product, same fulfillment, same delivery. The TAI pages will disappear probably before March.

Shipping has never been free; not on a line like this.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Jon Lane said:


> They're only slightly different at Chane M&C than TAI. Same product, same fulfillment, same delivery. The TAI pages will disappear probably before March.
> 
> Shipping has never been free; not on a line like this.


Yeah I guess I must have been thinking of a different site, Any specials coming up though?
Did someone else buy out TAI? or just name change


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

kingnoob said:


> Yeah I guess I must have been thinking of a different site, Any specials coming up though?
> Did someone else buy out TAI? or just name change


There's a report here at HTS. As for specials, Chane 'Arx' are priced Internet-direct every day.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

okay back to the topic...

It might not be my place to say but I remember reading that the maker of the speaker recommends the new A3 if you are doing pure music. And the A5 only came to be because a client wanted a bigger version of the A3 and he also felt it would be a better seller as it "looks" more highend. The maker said it will not sound better as he would have 2 more complex cross-overs. He gave in and after lots of testing and tweking the A5 came to be, to the point that he was willing to sell it. 

i hope I do not get flamed for this but that is what I remember. I will try and find some posts.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

> Jon Lane told me the A3rx-c is a more musical-sounding speaker than the A5 due to the fact it's a 2-way setup vs a 3-way setup.


 Link And the answer from Jon Lane himself



> I asked him if he had plans for a bigger tower than the A3. He said very plainly, "Nope". Undeterred, I asked him if he would consider, even if only on paper, a bigger tower. I expressed my desire to have towers which possessed a duality of talents; they had to be strong on music, but they also would need to mesh with other cabinets for home theater. He kindly laughed and said something to the effect of, "lemme see what I can dream up in my [extremely limited] free time".


Link


----------

